# Who will be Super Bowl Champs?



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

The Packers/Cardinals game today made up for an otherwise disappointing weekend of football (in my opinion). I didn't think any of the first three games were very entertaining to watch, not to mention the fact that my Patriots got destroyed.

Anyway, I've attached a poll to see where you all stand on who is going to win it all. I'm pulling for the Cardinals, but if I had to make any bets, I'm going to say it will be Cowboys and Chargers in the Super Bowl with the Chargers winning it all. That being said, I hope that doesn't happen. I hate both of those teams, but I'd rather see the Chargers make the Super Bowl than the Colts. (I would rather see any remaining team in the NFC make the Super Bowl than the Cowboys).

So let's see what you guys think.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The late game was very entertaining today, glad the Patsies got thumped. I look forward to Arizona vs New Orleans next weekend. I'm picking the Cardinals in an upset, the Vikings is a close low scoring game, the Chargers by 8, and the Colts in a slug fest. In the NFC championship game I'm picking the Vikings over the Cardinals in a blowout revenge game. In the AFC championship game I'm taking the Chargers by a field goal over the Colts. I'm taking the Chargers over the Vikings in a close and entertaining Super Bowl.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going to say the Chargers vs Cowgirls in the superbowl these two team seem to be the 2 hottest teams in the NFL right now. I believe the Chargers win in a close game.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im going to say colts.all the way. cowboys wont make it past the next round.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know what to say... The cowboys if the team who shows up the last three weeks can make it to the superbowl. Likely they will be the cowboys and choke again I am a fan but a realist as well. I think the colts and chargers are on a collision course and I like the chargers to take them down. I think the saints are a fraud so I believe the winner of the Cowboys/Vikings game will represent the NFC in the suberbowl with the Chargers winning it all..


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope the Cowboys win it all.... their defense is AMPED right now, playing out of their mind good. Their offense is doing well but the Vikings supposedly have a great run defense. Its hard for any team to win if they're made one dimensional. On the AFC side, I want the Colts to go to the Super Bowl. I just like Peyton and wouldn't even care if he won a ring by beating the Cowboys. The Ravens and Chargers are ok, but I'm not a big fan. I too am ecstatic that the Patriots went down... to hell with Tom Brady!! Not a Farve fan at all so I hope the Cowboys pick him off a bunch and get his uniform all torn and tattered this weekend. I think if the Cowboys win the game against the Vikings, they can beat either the Saints or the Cardinals to get to the Super Bowl. I'm just happy they won a playoff game for the first time in 13 years so if they lose Sunday or whatever, its been a good run. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

3-4 games when the way I thought/wanted them to go. Only the Chargers blowing it ruined a perfect weekend. But, with the Cowboys getting their a$$es handed to them by Favre's 4 touchdown ZERO interception game, made for a good weekend of NFL playoffs.

I'm going with the Colts and the Vikings next weekend moving on to the Super Bowl.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Austin Collie will catch the winning touchdown in the Super Bowl. :mrgreen:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Vikings will but just glad the cowboys are out now!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Austin Collie will catch the winning touchdown in the Super Bowl. :mrgreen:


I could live with that, I seem to recall a few BYU haters that said Collie wouldn't amount to anything in the NFL, right RR77? :wink:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I could live with that, I seem to recall a few BYU haters that said Collie wouldn't amount to anything in the NFL, right RR77?


Here, I'll play RR77:
"Sheesh, Pro, Collie wasn't that good! He only has 64 catches for 728 yards and 8 TD's on the season. Percy Harvin TIED Collie for most receptions by a rookie. Yes, yes, Austin Collie has the most TD's of any rookie in the league. So what? Harvin has 62 more yards." :roll:
:wink:

Go Colts! :\Ou:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Not trying to change the topic, but I am more impressed with Collie every time I watch him. His route running is excellent, his hands are great and he can take a hit. It helps having Manning as a Quarterback, but you still have to be talented to just get open. He has had a great season, this is coming from someone who hated him in college.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

To me, Collie and Weddle are very much the same. If he was on your team, you loved him. If he wasn't on your team, you hated him. But both can play the game exceptionally well and I'm happy to see both doing well in the NFL.

So this week, 
I'm picking the Colts to beat the Jets and the Vikings to beat the Saints (though I'd rather see the Saints win). So Colts vs. Vikings in the Superbowl. And in that, I'll take the Colts.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm just glad I don't have to see that cry baby.. smack talking.. little biotch Phillip Rivers anymore this season.. 

And I'm pulling for the Saints would be cool to see that franchise win it's first championship. They've come a long way from the days when fans wore paper bags over their heads and were known as the Ain'ts.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> I'm just glad I don't have to see that cry baby.. smack talking.. little biotch Phillip Rivers anymore this season..


Its a shame there is still one more of those left in the playoffs... I'm hoping the Saints take him out... for good would be nice. 8) About Collie... I'm not a fan. Of course, with Peyton as your quarterback, even Pro could be an allstar. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> About Collie... I'm not a fan. Of course, with Peyton as your quarterback, even Pro could be an allstar. :wink:


A few questions for the football expert, how many wide receivers were taken before Collie in the draft? Of those, how many of them could the Colts have taken in Rounds 1-3? If 'any' receiver could be an all star with Peyton as the QB, why would the Colts 'waste' a 4th round draft pick on a position a free agent from the University of Washington could have filled?

Have you seen how complicated the Colts offensive scheme is, how much dedication to learning it, the ability to run precise routes required, the ability/need to read defenses in a split second demanded by Peyton? How many rookies could do that? According to Peyton himself, not very many if any other rookies. I know you hate BYU and every player that ever played there, but give props where props are warranted. You said he would be an NFL bust when he said he was coming out early, now you are spinning it as 'anyone' could look good with Peyton as QB. You are 180 degrees off, it takes a mature, smart, dedicated receiver to not only play in the Colts offense, but actually thrive in it and gain the trust of such a demanding QB.

As for Favre, he is one of the five best to ever play QB in the NFL, and the Vikings would NOT be in the NFC Championship game w/o him. Love him or hate him, he gets it done. And those wondering how many interceptions he would throw, have you been blind to his entire season? Seven INT's all year, and Favre haters still want to talk INT's. :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Seven INT's all year, and Favre haters still want to talk INT's. :?


Somehow I think he just proved there was a reason for that. Nice throw Brett, that was right on cue!! :lol: Congrats to the Saints.... I don't actually care who wins the Super Bowl, two great teams are in, and my season is officially finished on a high note. WOOOOOOO HOOOOOO!! Glad its over till next August when we have to try and figure out who Brett will try to hurry up and sign with for love of the game. :roll: :lol:

As for Collie, he's a "Reno Mahe" flavor of the month.... he plays anywhere else, with another QB and we'd hardly hear about him. Give him time, he'll be the next "once upon a time" trivia question before we know it. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Blaming the Vikings loss on Favre is inane. Hats off to the Saints, I will be pulling for both teams in the Super Bowl, I don;t care who wins as long as it's an entertaining game. Just having the cowBOYS and the Steelers out made it a good year.

Watching Collie today gives me confidence RR77 is letting his hate get in the way of seeing what a very good player he is, add in him being a rookie and he had a GREAT year. W/o him, the Colts wouldn't have won today, the touchdown right before half-time turned the game around, and the TD catch was NOT an easy one. 3 catches for 80 yards and a touchdown is good for a whole game, let alone ONE possession from a rookie from BYU. :-|O|-:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You might note that Percy Harvin also played today. Mr. "flavor of the month" Collie now has the most catches, most receiving yards, and most touchdowns of all the rookies. Not a bad rookie season for the 17th receiver taken in the draft. :wink: 

On another note, the my-quarterback-is-better-than-yours argument is nulled by Favre's season this year. He had a higher QB rating than Manning and threw for over 4,200 yards on the season.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey he's great... he also earned the most interceptions in the post season record too. Where's the acclaim that goes with that fantastic stat? 8) Its inane that Pro uses the word inane in almost every post.... now I have to go find a dictionary to make sure that means what I think it does and that Pro's not just throwing it out there because its a word nobody else would ever think to use. :lol: Just messin with you Pro.

On the Collie catch... was it hard because he fell down or hard because it was over his head and there was nobody within five yards of him... not sure which made it more difficult. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the vikings turn the ball over way to much that cost them the game. They should have been up by 14 points at the end of the 4th.Saints will be blown out of the Superbowl.You can't blame the lost on Bret.Yea he made a big mistake with the last pass. all QB's do that now and then besides Romo he does it all the time. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> On the Collie catch... was it hard because he fell down or hard because it was over his head and there was nobody within five yards of him... not sure which made it more difficult. :wink:


It was difficult, is that too big of a word (j/k), because the ball was thrown behind him and his momentum, another big word, was carrying him away from the ball. :wink:

I will try and use elementary words when directing posts to Riley from now one. 8)


----------

